# Monigote



## tortina1984

¿Cómo puedo traducir _monigote_ al italiano? 
In pratica, c'è un bambino che ha trovato una tavoletta di legno e vuole che sua mamma, pittrice, ci dipinga qualcosa. Ma lui non le ha ancora detto di preciso il soggetto che preferisce e si limita a far la corte alla mamma. Si capisce benissimo che lui sa già da un pezzo cosa vuole che sia dipinto, ed è qui che la mamma dice: "_Vamos a ver, monigote. ¿Qué es lo que tú querrías que te pintara aquí?"._


----------



## 0scar

Algo como _buffone, pagliaccio,spauracchio_


----------



## gatogab

Ese *monigote* de hijo no tiene el coraje de pedirle a la madre el dibujo que quiere.
Sarebbe como timidezza, in questo caso.
Monigote si può tradurre come marionetta, pupazzo.
Ma in questo contesto, invece, può essere 'timidone' o qualcosa simile.
gg


----------



## rocamadour

Mi piace la proposta dell'amico gato. 
In alternativa - riprendendo il suggerimento di Oscar - credo che si potrebbe anche tradurre "buffoncello".


----------



## tortina1984

La proposta di Gato piace molto anche a me! Immaginavo volesse dire qualcosa del genere, ma si sa che certe espressioni in spagnolo possono avere significati particolari. Credo che, considerando il tono generale del racconto, "timidone" sia un'ottima soluzione! 

Grazie ragazzi, come sempre il vostro aiuto è molto prezioso!
Buonanotte!


----------



## Neuromante

Monigote no significa *nada* parecido a "Timidone"
Monigote es el dibujo de una persona pero hecho como lo haría un niño, de forma tosca e ingenua.
La madre está llamando al niño "persona aún incompleta" y ese "tú" innecesario refuerza el contexto. Es normal usarlo cuando se habla con niños, no con adultos. Es solo una forma cariñosa de decir "Persona pequeña"


----------



## 0scar

*monigote**.*
(Del despect. de _monago_).

*1. *m. Lego de convento.
*2. *m. coloq. Persona ignorante y ruda, de ninguna representación ni valer.
*3. *m. coloq. Persona sin carácter, que se deja manejar por otros.
*4. *m. coloq. Muñeco o figura ridícula hecha de trapo o cosa semejante.
*5. *m. coloq. Pintura o estatua mal hecha.


DRAE


----------



## Neuromante

La cuarta acepción, sin ninguna duda. Usada de forma cariñosa.


(Las dos primeras no las conocía)


----------



## 0scar

Acá normalmente monigote es la 3.
Pero si te lo dice tu mamá y tenés menos de 10 años, obviamente es la 4. Despectivo  cariñoso.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> La cuarta acepción, sin ninguna duda. Usada de forma cariñosa.
> 
> 
> (Las dos primeras no las conocía)


 


0scar said:


> Acá normalmente monigote es la 3.
> Pero si te lo dice tu mamá y tenés menos de 10 años, obviamente es la 4. Despectivo cariñoso.


 
¿Y la frase cómo quedaría?
gg


----------



## 0scar

Me gusta _pupazzo_ o _buffoncello_


----------



## Neuromante

¿Puppazzacio?
Para mantener el despectivo cariñoso


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ¿Puppazzacio?
> Para mantener el despectivo cariñoso


¿En cuál idioma, Neuro?
gg


----------



## Azzurra

E "bambolotto"?


----------



## tortina1984

Ho letto tutti i vostri suggerimenti e continuo ad essere molto indecisa. In italiano, una madre non si rivolge mai ad un bambino chiamandolo "pupazzo". Forse ha ragione Neuromante, quando dice che semplicemente è un modo per approcciarsi ad un bambino piccolo, nel qual caso tradurrei con "piccoletto". Tuttavia se l'espressione della mamma vuole sottolineare il fatto che il bimbo non ha il coraggio di dirle apertamente quello che vuole, "piccoletto" non va più bene, e sarebbe meglio trovare un aggettivo che indichi questa sfumatura. è come se la mamma dicesse: "Dai, basta con questi giri di parole, sputa il rospo"...Mmh...Sentite, io vi ringrazio moltissimo perchè veramente non avevo idea di cosa potesse voler dire per un madrelingua questa espressione. L'importante per me è stato riflettere, grazie al vostro aiuto, sulle varie possibilità. Sottoporrò ANCHE questo dubbio alla mia relatrice...Lei apprezza il fatto che uno ci dedichi tempo e cerchi soluzioni, quindi magari mi aiuta! 

Grazie a tutti di cuore intanto!!

Ho avuto un'illuminazione!!!! In italiano si dice "bamboccio"...Credo corrisponda perfettamente al significato di _monigote, _riferito ad un bambino. Riporto di seguito quello che ho trovato nel De Mauro: 

1 fantoccio, pupazzo di pezza 
2a bambino grassoccio 
2b fig., uomo goffo e incapace

Resta comunque il fatto che ha una connotazione negativa, mentre credo che qui sia detto con affetto. Però ci si avvicina molto di più alla soluzione! Grazieeee


----------



## 0scar

Esa palabra tiene equivalente en castellano: *bamboche *


----------

